# Wintec gullet measurement??



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok so I am needing a new saddle and I want a wintec dressage as I know my horse will change shape. So I measured her and if I did it right she measures a 7.25 inch gullet. Which wintec gullet is this? Keep in mind she will only get wider as she currently has sunken in shoulders. So is this a regular saddle or would I need a wide?? She's also an Arabian if that makes a difference.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

poppy1356 said:


> Ok so I am needing a new saddle and I want a wintec dressage as I know my horse will change shape. So I measured her and if I did it right she measures a 7.25 inch gullet. Which wintec gullet is this? Keep in mind she will only get wider as she currently has sunken in shoulders. So is this a regular saddle or would I need a wide?? She's also an Arabian if that makes a difference.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you measured correctly you will need the wide saddle for sure as the x-wide gullet for the regular saddle measures 6". I'm not sure what gullet you would need in the wide saddle as I only have the regular gullets


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

EASY-CHANGE? Fit Solution

That is how you measure & and comes with all the gullet size & instructions.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you but I cannot find the sizes on that website? Am I just not looking under the correct heading?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The gullets are interchangeable, comes many gullets. It's a kit for the saddle, sometimes you can buy the saddle with kit, I purchased a Wintec off ebay for my husband, the kit was an option I chose. It comes with 6 gullets (not just small, medium & large) and a measuring device which you can't do by inches. Since owning this saddle, I have measured the horse wearing the saddle several times, 3 times I've had to change the gullet as the horse's size changed due age, muscling from riding, etc.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

But the problem is I'm wondering if she's to wide for the regular and I have to go up to the wintec wide as the extra wide gullets won't fit in the regular saddle . No one at my barn has a wintec or a saddle that is wide enough and clears her withers. Maybe my tack store has a measuring thingy I can borrow I hope.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I live in a little town & my one little feedstore sells it. I own a flexrider saddle, and the husband has wintec, both work off the same gullet system. Both saddles fit the extra wide gullet.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you. I think I'm going to head up there tomorrow and see if I can get the measuring gauge. I really hope she will fit in a regular.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

waresbear said:


> I live in a little town & my one little feedstore sells it. I own a flexrider saddle, and the husband has wintec, both work off the same gullet system. Both saddles fit the extra wide gullet.


Wintec makes a regular saddle and a wide saddle which has it's own special kit with different gullets. The regular saddle uses the regular fit kit with 6 gullets, narrow to x-wide and the wide saddle has it's own gullets(which cannot be used in the regular saddle) there are 4 of them and they are sized 1XW-4XW. 

The widest gullet of the regular saddle is x-wide and that makes the saddle measure 6" so the OP would need the wide saddle not the regular.


----------

